
Google's Document Understanding AI Assisted for Contract Review - lawtomated
https://lawtomated.com/google-document-understanding-a-i-features-screenshots-and-use-cases/
======
lawtomated
Detailed teardown of Google's new AI toolkit to expedite the search,
extraction and analysis of data from contracts for:

(1) due diligence; (2) contract reporting; and (3) general lift and shift of
unstructured data from docs to third party tools.

It could shake up the busy contract extraction space currently populated by
productised point solutions aimed more at law firms than enterprise.

Google's Document Understanding AI seems flexible enough to benefit both law
firms and their clients, particularly legal ops use cases in financial
services.

